# Looking For Books Like TV Series Downton Abbey



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I am watching this series on tv and I love it. I love books set in this period. I was so disappointed when I found out it was not based on a book because I was so looking forward to reading it. I was wondering if anyone was familar with this series and might recommend a book I would like to read that is like the tv series.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooh, I love Downton Abbey but can't think of any books much like it. If there were, I'd be reading them.


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

You might want to read one of the Trollope books, especially The Way We Are Now (I think that's correct) that was serialized on BBC some years back and was excellent. Another costume drama w/ Britain's finest actors, incredible plotting, setting to die for, etc. It might even be better because it comes from the work of a great British novelist of the period, giving it more depth and complexity than DA.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Rebecca Burke said:


> You might want to read one of the Trollope books, especially The Way We Are Now (I think that's correct) that was serialized on BBC some years back and was excellent.


I think it's called The Way We Live Now and starred David Suchet (from Poirot). You might also enjoy the Forsyte Saga (available on Netflix). There's also the movie Daniel Deronda and the new mini-series made off the old Upstairs, Downstairs series... Oops, sorry for the thread-jack, but some of these are based on books so they're kind of pertinent, right?

ETA: Oh, yes, and Gosford Park is very reminiscent in some ways of Downton Abbey. I seem to remember it had the same writers or something. I'm afraid it's not a book but ...


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions but my husband and I are big BBC series fans and I think we have seen just about all of them. They have the best series. I always like to read the book if there is one because they are always so much better to me. I have not heard of the one called The Way We Live though I will check it out.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

I watched the first episode of "Series II" of "DOWNTON ABBEY" last night, and was amused by how Masterpiece Classic host Laura Linney introduced the show. To paraphrase, she said something like, who knew we could find the stories of a privileged aristocracy and their servants so fascinating?

Uh, hello, Laura, maybe you missed it, but probably the best-known series in Masterpiece Theater _history _was a show called "UPSTAIRS, DOWNSTAIRS".

DA, while well-done and entertaining, isn't exactly breaking new ground.

Todd

P.S. BTW, I agree with the suggestion above that "GOSFORD PARK" is worth checking out - same upstairs/downstairs structure, same time period.


----------



## leep (Aug 25, 2011)

They'r set slightly earlier, but Downton definitely has similarities to the Jane Austen books.

They might be a good place to start looking for recommendations if you've already read them.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's one that's coming out next month, and which I have on order:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Summer-Judith-Kinghorn/dp/0755385977

I've linked to the .uk hardback version, as it has a blurb. I _hope_ this will be coming out for Kindle, too.

The book is set in an English country house, beginning in 1914. I've read earlier work by this author, and love her writing.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

The Forsyte Saga by John Galsworthy... 

Wonderful!! (It was also on PBS many years ago... if you can find it on Netflix, watch it... just like D.A. but black and white)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Todd Trumpet said:


> I watched the first episode of "Series II" of "DOWNTON ABBEY" last night, and was amused by how Masterpiece Classic host Laura Linney introduced the show. To paraphrase, she said something like, who knew we could find the stories of a privileged aristocracy and their servants so fascinating?
> 
> Uh, hello, Laura, maybe you missed it, but probably the best-known series in Masterpiece Theater _history _was a show called "UPSTAIRS, DOWNSTAIRS".
> 
> ...


I think there was a twinkle in her eye when she said that - especially since she was reading the words of of the Masterpiece Theater/Classic writers.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I looked up the book The Last Summer that was recommended and it is not available in the US. It does look like something I would love to read. I have seen so many of the BBC series but sometimes one or two slip by me.  I love the movies they have had on based on Charles Dickens books. My husband and I love BBC and we watch it most of the time and we have Netflix and look for movies that are free to download.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

There's a non-fiction book on the "real" Downton Abbey:



There's also a memoir which apparently inspired "Upstairs, Downstairs" and "Downton Abbey":



And there's more non-fiction on the same kind of topics:

 

For fiction, check out this one which a reviews describes as "for anyone suffering Downton Abbey withdraw":



The description of this one sounds a little similar too, though it's set a little later in history:


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

history_lover thank you so much. I looked at the books and I know I am going to purchase a couple of them. This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

You might like the "Lark Rise" series of books: http://www.amazon.com/Lark-Rise-Candleford-Flora-Thompson/dp/1567923631


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am positively SWOONING over Downton Abbey. One of the best shows I've seen in YEARS!

While not a book, if you have Netflix, PBS had a reality series a few years ago called Manor House. Historians meticulously put together a Victorian manor house, then took regular people, assigned them to the different roles that one would have had, took away all the modern conveniences, and followed them around with a camera. It was FANTASTIC and makes Downton Abbey even richer.

http://www.pbs.org/manorhouse/


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just added _Downtown Abbey_ to my queue the other day. Now I'm really looking forward to watching it!

N


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cazalet Series by Elizabeth Jane Howard. See the four listed books. Unfortunately the book series is not on Kindle. Try your local library.
Starts just about 1937 and goes through the WW2 years.
1. The Light Years (198 
2. Marking Time (1991)
3. Confusion (1993)
4. Casting Off (1995)

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/h/elizabeth-jane-howard/

Also a dvd on Netflix, Amazon.









http://www.amazon.com/Masterpiece-Theatre-Cazalets-Hugh-Bonneville/dp/B0002XVS6A/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1326315609&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> You might like the "Lark Rise" series of books: http://www.amazon.com/Lark-Rise-Candleford-Flora-Thompson/dp/1567923631


They also did a very good TV series recently based off the Lark Rise books and it features the same actor who plays Mr. Baites in Downton Abbey.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Dara England said:


> They also did a very good TV series recently based off the Lark Rise books and it features the same actor who plays Mr. Baites in Downton Abbey.


It's sounding even better.  That one's on my wishlist.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

my question is, is the second season of Downtown Abbey available on Netflix yet??  

If so, I totally know what I will be doing tomorrow!!  I watched the entire first season straight through, much to my husbands dismay.  I tend to end up bed ridden in the winter due to my disability, and am smack dab in the middle of one of those sessions... so, if so... this is the perfect time for me to rediscover the abbey!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

nevermind, i just looked.  it is not.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

You can, however, buy Series 2 of Downton Abbey on iTunes...


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> my question is, is the second season of Downtown Abbey available on Netflix yet??


As the episodes are released they are available to watch free on PBS.org for a month or so. I re-watched the first season last week in anticipation of the new season.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

I've never watched this series and I don't know anything about it, but now I'm interested!


----------



## JEV (Jan 7, 2012)

I second the idea of The Forsyte Saga being very like.  After reading it, you can rent the dvd Masterpiece Theater series version starring the talented Damian Lewis (from the current Showtime hit, Homeland); and for a family living a few decades after the Downtown crowd, try the book Brideshead Revisited.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

drenfrow said:


> As the episodes are released they are available to watch free on PBS.org for a month or so. I re-watched the first season last week in anticipation of the new season.


Ah. I was wondering what I would be doing tonight... 

DOWNTON ABBEY MARATHON!!!


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

It seems a lot of people are asking the same question:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/12/business/media/mad-for-downton-publishers-have-a-reading-list.html?_r=1&src=me&ref=general


----------



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm as obsessed as everybody else with DA and so I was trolling YouTube for interviews from the DA stars when I found the adorable Dan Stevens giving an interview in London and he talked about this book that had just come out. 
http://www.amazon.com/World-Downton-Abbey-Jessica-Fellowes/dp/1250006341/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1326758458&sr=1-1 So I sent a hardback copy to my 89-year old mother (who also adores the show) and uploaded the ebook version to my Kindle and OMG it's awesome. Now, true, it's not fiction, but it does tell you everything you ever wanted to know about the characters and why they do the things they do. So when it's talking about the kitchen maid, Daisy, for example, it will tell you how the typical maid in 1912 gets up at 4 a.m. and scurries about the house lighting all the fires and isn't supposed to be seen by the Upstairs people, etc. And the production of DA stays v true to what all the servants really did in those days. It's just great to read the book (chocked full of photos too, of the actors and of Highclere Castle (Downton)) so when you're watching the action, there's more depth to what you're seeing.

Anyway, as I say, it's not fiction, but there are quotes from all the actors about how it feels to be walking through history, and the producer and Julian Fellowes (who wrote Gosford Park BTW).


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know I am reading one of the suggested books The House at Tyneford and it is so good. It is like Downton Abbey. I think if you love this series you would enjoy the book. I also have downloaded a sample of The House At Riverton and it is also very good so I am going to purchase it.


----------

